# Winter Detail



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

About to have my TT winter detailed in the next couple of weeks. Have any of the Northern guys or gals heard of the following company; or had any dealings with them?

Name: Off Your Marks Ltd. Licensed Zymol Detailers. 
Tel Contact: 07881 934788
Website: www.offyourmarks.com
Area: Workshop based near Warrington, Cheshire

Cost is £195 - how does that compare to other orgs you may or may not use?

Thanks for any info you can give me guys

Bri


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I guess it'll depend on what you are going to get for your £195.00, seems about the going rate


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well m8 i do not know how you came across Matt from OYM, but trust me you are in the safe hands of one of the country's finest detailers.I have met Matt a good few times now and he is a top bloke, i did a day with him a few yrs ago at a master class he ran in Liverpool and also we met up at a friends house where there was a private meeting of new detailing products on show from a sales rep

i have seen a lot of matt's work and all i can say is.....stunning

just have a look at this post to get an idea http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... fyourmarks

say hi to him from bigsyd and (john epoch..detailing world)


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats brilliant, thanks loads for getting back to me. I a meeting up with Matt tomorrow and will pass on your regards. I found Matt on this site:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php

Unsure if anyone else is using it but some brilliant info contained within.

Brian


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Excellent site, detailing world. I found someone in Glasgow through the site who did a fantastic job on my TTRS!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

steem21 said:


> Excellent site, detailing world. I found someone in Glasgow through the site who did a fantastic job on my TTRS!


Yes, I am suprised that there doesn't appear to be any links on the forum to ;detailing world; (I may be wrong though :roll:.

Cracking site though and obnce i Have had a professiona detail I will begin reading up and having a go myself [smiley=book2.gif] .


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> well m8 i do not know how you came across Matt from OYM, but trust me you are in the safe hands of one of the country's finest detailers.I have met Matt a good few times now and he is a top bloke, i did a day with him a few yrs ago at a master class he ran in Liverpool and also we met up at a friends house where there was a private meeting of new detailing products on show from a sales rep
> 
> i have seen a lot of matt's work and all i can say is.....stunning
> 
> ...


Said hi to Matt for you m8 and he remembered you too


----------

